# Ow.



## Famous Eccentric (Mar 31, 2009)

I am currently being driven out of my everloving mind by the sound of coins being incessantly pounded with a hammer.

That is all.


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.


----------

